# Ken Kreisel Historic Timeline



## Chris S (Oct 9, 2012)

To view the Interactive Version of this timeline... which includes
links, downloads and the ability to enlarge some images...

*VISIT the Kreisel Sound Timeline at Kreisel Sound *online.​


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A truly impressive history in the audio and home theater industry. Ken already had a strong reputation by the time I came to the industry in 1979. Since then, his accomplishments have been pretty amazing.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

A very impressive timeline indeed. Thank You Mr. Kreisel for your presenting us with your best work, time after time..., holding the bar high. Studio monitors do work in the home and now tri-pole surrounds,WOW..., I am so tempted.

Regards


----------

